# Glowing Window Decorations "Windowkins"



## St0ney (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been making Windowkins for a few years now.

First What's a WindowKin ?

A window kin - is using a cut-out pumpkin pattern, blown up and carved, in Black foam board, wood or fabric. 
you then tape colored tissue paper behind it, place it in your window, and back light it.

The Image Glows in your windows.

Their VERY Simple to make, And look extremely Cool at Night.

I do have a step by step tutor (w/photo's) I made a few years back.
Click Here for Tutor

The way I make them now, is carve them out on Black Foam Core (foam-board) using a dremel.
it literary takes 5 to 10 minutes to carve. the dremel cuts the foam like a hot knife thew butter 
Speaking of Hot Knife - (the plug in x-acto) You could also use that to cut these out also.

But using a Dremel is much quicker.

You can make them as Huge as you want them.
(to fit inside your windows, Or you could carve them in Plywood, and have them as a stand up (stand-alone) on your Lawn.

You could also get more creative, by having a light that blinks, so each window lights at different times.

Here's Some Examples:





































Here's how they look in the windows.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Excellent idea. Those look great


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those are great, very cool idea. May have to try this myself, I am a carving madman.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

black foam core? Is that the stuff with the paper on top that is used for crafts? (like a stiffened posterboard?)


----------



## St0ney (Jun 8, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> black foam core? Is that the stuff with the paper on top that is used for crafts? (like a stiffened posterboard?)


Exactly:










What I like about using this stuff to make these, is their Light and Ridged.

Originally we used to make the windowkins using Black Felt.
But there was a lot of Sagging. Needed something more stiff.

The ones above in the windows, I actually used 14" Plywood and carved them out with a Jig Saw.

I think one could use a another type of thin wood thin sheet.
Like Paneling and Still Use a Dremel for Speed Cutting.


----------



## St0ney (Jun 8, 2011)

Wanted to add that you could get creative with the color tissue paper.
A member of my site (and a Mod on my Board) Made this cool windowkin for Christmas in his huge front window.








​


----------



## St0ney (Jun 8, 2011)

St0ney said:


> Exactly:
> 
> The ones above in the windows, I actually used *14"* Plywood and carved them out with a Jig Saw .


EDIT: That's 1/4" Plywood :zombie:


----------

